# Possible Europe Trip 2005



## GadgetRick (Mar 30, 2004)

I know this isn't exactly why Greg started this area but I wanted to alert any of you who may be interested to a trip myself and a friend are planning for the '04/'05 season. We're planning a trip to Europe (Austria and Italy right now). If any of you are interested I'll be posting more info here as we have the dates and other info set.

We're going to have skiers of all abilities. My wife will be coming and she's not what I'd call an, "aggressive," skier like myself. Her, and some of the other wives, will probably hang out during many days and either ski the less challenging terrain and check out shopping and other sites. As you can imagine, there are a lot of things to do over there.

I don't know how many (if any) children will be coming. Not sure if we're bring our son (who will be 2 by then) since I don't know anything about the daycare facilities on the mountains over there. I'll post info about this as well.

Either way, we're planning a nice trip. Some people are probably going for 2 weeks. I'll probably be there for 1 week (I'm a sales guy, tough to get away for that long). It will NOT be a totally structured, "tour-like," trip. We'll have a basic plan but play many days by ear to see what everyone wants to do. One of my patroller buddies used to live in Austria so he can show us around a bit.

Also, if you can't hang with people who like to make fun of each other I wouldn't suggest you coming. It's a brutal crew but we all have fun and never mean (or take) anything personally. (This is my disclaimer.)

I'll post info as I we figure out more info.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2004)

I would definitely be interested in estimates of what this trip may cost.  It's been about 10 years since I've gone overseas...
Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## GadgetRick (Mar 31, 2004)

*Will do...*

I'll be posting more info on the trip once we hash out the details. I won't bore everyone with the costs unless they're interested. We can do that via email/phone.

I'm also not trying to arrange this and make any money, btw. This is just a group of us getting together and heading off to the great outdoors. There's not going to be a tour bus or anything. If you're looking for organized activities this won't be the trip for you. We all pretty much just see what the group wants to do before doing things. We also have people who split off and do their own thing.

Stay tuned for more info...


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 31, 2004)

1 - Go to Zermatt
2 - Go to Zermatt
3 - Go to Zermatt

As wonderful as many of the other EU ski resorts must be, you have to see the Matterhorn come up above the ridge as you take the narrow gauge train over the hill from Brig, and then have it loom over you from every point in the village.  9000' of craggy vertical hanging above you will blow your mind......

My $0.02


----------



## GadgetRick (Apr 2, 2004)

*Sounds good to me...*

Zermut certainly sounds like a great place to me. I'm sure I'll put in a few miles going from place to place while I'm out there.

Any and all suggestions are welcome...


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Jul 2, 2004)

Zermatt is very expensive. I was there in March.
24 bucks for a plate of pasta. Beer was cheaper than soda though  

I'd be interested in Italy or Austria, depending on the dates.


----------



## polskier (Oct 11, 2004)

*Try Zakopane*

OK, so compared to a lot of top Alp-places, the skiing is a little limited; but, I assure you, it's quite good.  Sweet drops, excellent views and the town is off the chain when it comes to nightlife during the season. If you time it right, you can see some national teams training there or, better yet, Russian mafia! These guys will fly in food by helicopter if it's not on the menu! This site was helpful:

www.zakopane-life.com


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 22, 2004)

Can't help much but I will say that when my skiing brother-in-law was stationed in germany he skiied all over, predominately Switzerland & Austria,  When my wife went over in summer of 1995 to visit they glacier skied in Austria.  He goes back annually after Thanksgiving, they always pick Austria.  I suspect conditions are similar & the $$$ less.

(The hiking & post hike activities are good everywhere)  :beer:


----------

